# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  نتائج الثانوية العامة في غزة تسفر عن مقتل فتاة

## ابن غزة

اسفر اليوم عن مقتل فتاة في الثانوية العامة حيث حصلت على معدل 94% عندما قام اخاها باطلاق النار وعندما كانت واقفة على الشرفة تنظر اليه جائت طلقة نارية قاتلة في رقبتعا مما اسفر عن قتلها على الفور

----------


## (dodo)

يحراااااااااااااااااااام 
الله يعينهم

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

الله يرحمها ويهدي العباد ويبطلوا هالتصرفات الرجعية

شكرا على الخبر..

----------

